# Screen printers in Northern NJ



## heidiopickles

Hi all,
I'm almost complete with my t shirt designs and am ready to source a screen printer in the Northern NJ area. can anyone suggsest a printing house they've had luck with in the past - I'd rather go with someone who has a proven track record of high quality reasonable prices and short lead times. thanks in advance!
Heidi


----------



## Preston

heidiopickles said:


> Hi all,
> I'm almost complete with my t shirt designs and am ready to source a screen printer in the Northern NJ area. can anyone suggsest a printing house they've had luck with in the past - I'd rather go with someone who has a proven track record of high quality reasonable prices and short lead times. thanks in advance!
> Heidi


There several around you. Email me and I will give you some info.


----------



## PRIZEGUY

I am in the same situation as Heidi. Can anyone recommend some very good silkscreeners here in Northern NJ for contract work? I'd really appreciate. I've looked throughout the forum and have not had any luck. I'm new here... Thank you...

Jeff (Prizeguy)



Preston said:


> There several around you. Email me and I will give you some info.


----------



## GBRacing

Not sure if this is Northern NJ but Greco was my instructor when I first started printing. Check out Montage Clothing Inc..


----------



## rippetm1

Not in New Jersey but am looking for some contract work. Will negotiate on shipping. Probably a 2 day shipping from me. 

We work with fast turn around low cost and high quality shirts. In the past have turned around shirts in 2 days for schools

Email me please mike.rippetoe@ItsPersonal-online.com


----------



## nation03

I'm in north NJ... Paramus to be specific. E-Mail me - [email protected]

EDIT: Just realized the date on this thread, sorry!


----------



## StampedTees

Hi I'm in nearby de .. Can provide references. Contact me if still looking .. Thanks
Phil Resmer 
Stamped Tees


----------



## Rodney

PRIZEGUY said:


> I am in the same situation as Heidi. Can anyone recommend some very good silkscreeners here in Northern NJ for contract work? I'd really appreciate. I've looked throughout the forum and have not had any luck. I'm new here... Thank you...
> 
> Jeff (Prizeguy)


@PRIZEGUY The place to look for screen printers in NJ is here: New Jersey - USA - Screen Printing - Find T-Shirt Printers - custom t-shirt printers reviewed at PrinterListings.com

(since we don't allow members to promote their own services in the forum threads here )


----------



## Rodney

:: Service request post moved to the proper Service Referrals/Recommendations section of the forum. Read more here  ::​*Quick note:* hi guys, please try to take note what "section" of the forum a post is made in. If someone is looking to hire a designer or t-shirt printer outside of the Referrals and Recommendations area, please do not offer your services in the post. Instead, it's best to hit the "report bad post" button and ask for the thread to be moved to the proper section so you may respond to it without worrying about our no self promotion guidelines. Thanks


----------

